# 1987 Max FSM (shop manual)



## saskberg (Feb 27, 2014)

Great condition, some mechanics notes etc. Any takers?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## lowpost99 (Apr 11, 2014)

saskberg said:


> Great condition, some mechanics notes etc. Any takers?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Are you giving this away? I have an 88' with only 70K miles on it. I'd love to have it. Let me know how.0


----------



## saskberg (Feb 27, 2014)

Would you take it for $40 plus whatever it costs me to ship it to you in your choice of post?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

